# Drifting Audi R8 Sideswipes and Flips Lada Sedan in Russian Hit & Run Video on YouTube



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Have you heard about one of the latest videos going viral on Youtube involving a Russian hit and run by an Audi R8? Filmed near Moscow State University, a common spot for street racers and drifting, the short clip shows a white Audi R8 go into a wide drift on a cross street and sideswiping a Lada sedan as it re-enters traffic.

There's talk amongst critics that the film may have been staged as the camera man doesn't seem too surprised when the impact happened. The cameraman also begins the video zeroed in on the R8 when he's more than a block away, like he knew what was going to go down and knew the Audi driver. The person in the Lada seems to exit the car and disappear as well from what we can tell in the short video. Given there's an Aimersoft logo across all of the action makes us wonder if this isn't some sort of play for publicity... putting something shocking on YouTube and hoping it goes viral.

If it's legit, then we're glad it appears the person in the Lada exited the car okay and shame on the R8 owner for fleeing the scene. On the upside, we're thoroughly impressed by the R8's ability to side swipe the Lada hard enough to send it tumbling and still be visually minimally damaged and drivable.

Watch below and once you do, let us know your take. Staged? Real? And what should they do with the R8 owner if they catch him?

Thanks * Jalopnik * for the tip.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

The Son-ov-a-Silovik male Pizda who never worked one day in his life will be let go very soon, his father will give the victims and their family a few scraps to chew on, squeal too loud and his bodyguards will pay them a late night visit, Slavic postcommunism at its best


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

That R8 had no plates on it either, from what the a man says in the video


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Doesnt seem staged to me.. plus keep in mind it is Russia lol


----------

